# Pick Up Tomorrow!!!



## ZIPPY5150 (Jan 23, 2004)

Well the day finally arrived, only 44 days from ordering / 25 days from completion of production. I pick up tomorrow (taking time off work, I think I have my priorities straight??) I have the weekend off and will be motoring in the North Georgia mountains all weekend. 

MCS Indi blue/black/stripes Premium/Sport/Cold


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Zippppppiiiiiiieeeee !! Err, I mean , Yiippppiiiiieee 

Congrats ! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

wooHOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

ZIPPY5150 said:


> I have the weekend off and will be motoring in the North Georgia mountains all weekend.
> 
> MCS Indi blue/black/stripes Premium/Sport/Cold


Excellent color combination!  Have fun on those mountain roads; just remember that the break-in period is 1,250 miles.  Don't worry; it will pass soon enough.

Wish I could be there to join you...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone heard from Zippy ? :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

He's too busy motoring, no doubt!  :thumbup:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Let's see some pix!

--J.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

We've lost Zippy!!! I hope Sasquatch didn't get him!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> We've lost Zippy!!! I hope Sasquatch didn't get him!!!!! :yikes:


Sasquatch? In North Georgia? :yikes:

I may be forced to head up to the North Georgia mountains to look for him. If I'm not back in a week or so, send gas money... :rofl:


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

KevinR said:


> Sasquatch? In North Georgia? :yikes:
> 
> I may be forced to head up to the North Georgia mountains to look for him. If I'm not back in a week or so, send gas money... :rofl:


He's on a "Mini Adventure" with bungle and george.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

swindonhost said:


> He's on a "Mini Adventure" with bungle and george.


I heard that the reason Sasquatch never gets caught is because of the such good gas mileage his MINI gets...he never has to fill up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ZIPPY5150 (Jan 23, 2004)

*I'm Back*

Well folks I'm back. Put 700 miles on BLU over the weekend. Put him in the shop and has Prema-Finish applied (LOOKS GREAT!!!) Just spent the last 3 days installing sone mods. Parcel shelf, Aero upper and lower grills, tinted windows, Leather-z armrest. Awaiting some more parts. Having a great time motoring in Blu. Pics to follow


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

ZIPPY5150 said:


> Well folks I'm back. Put 700 miles on BLU over the weekend. Put him in the shop and has Prema-Finish applied (LOOKS GREAT!!!) Just spent the last 3 days installing sone mods. Parcel shelf, Aero upper and lower grills, tinted windows, Leather-z armrest. Awaiting some more parts. Having a great time motoring in Blu. Pics to follow


Congrats on BLU

We were starting to worry, thought you'd been arrested by the mini police :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey, he's ALIVE !!! :bigpimp:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Still waiting for PIX!

--J.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

ZIPPY5150 said:


> Well folks I'm back. Put 700 miles on BLU over the weekend. Put him in the shop and has Prema-Finish applied (LOOKS GREAT!!!) Just spent the last 3 days installing sone mods. Parcel shelf, Aero upper and lower grills, tinted windows, Leather-z armrest. Awaiting some more parts. Having a great time motoring in Blu. Pics to follow


Right, right, quit the B.S. So did you get the Yeti or not?!?!? :dunno:


----------



## ZIPPY5150 (Jan 23, 2004)

*bigfoot was suprised*

As I rounded one of the twisties I saw Bigfoot hitchiking. So I stopped. He's huge!!. I offered him a ride, and he was very suprised at the head and leg room he had in the MINI. He asked me to take him to the local MINI dealer where he bought an MCS off the floor for himself. We spent the day motoring together. He's a great dirver!! He wouldn't let me take any pictures of him. So sorry you just have to trust me on this one. :angel:


----------



## ZIPPY5150 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here are the pics of BLU*

See the attachments


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

ZIPPY5150 said:


> See the attachments


Looks great! Who did your window tinting and stripes?


----------



## ZIPPY5150 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Tint, stripes, & Perma-Finish*

The tint was done by Mark @ Hot Spot Window tinting, Windy Hill rd & cobb Pky, Marietta Ga. 770-988-8831 $225

The Stirpes were a warranty issue, because the car came from the factory with white stripes. The dealer Global Mini had their contractor Eric Neumann from Mile Marker 404-441-2309 apply the correct stripes. He will come to you to do the work. He does lots of custom stuff also. No charge

I also had the Perma Finish Paint treatment applied $310 check out their website for more info www.permafinish.com ask for Bob 678-382-2000 they are in Tucker, Ga. On mountain Industrial blvd.

All three contractor were the best, very professional and easy to talk to, I will recommend them to all. :thumbup:


----------

